# It's that time again



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The next issue of absoluTTe (28) is just around the corner so if you need to renew or have moved in the last three months and haven't told us now would be a good time to get it all sorted out .  To change your address just log in HERE and update your details. To renew your membership just click HERE


----------

